# Snow work in Grand Rapids, MI



## tac48

Procare Landscape Mgmt. is looking for subs, operators, and shovelers. We offer great pay and a great team to work with. Contact Tamara Manuel @ 616-401-9174 or [email protected]


----------



## Drock78

What's your rate for 9'6" out front and 16' swing wing out back? I have commercial insurance on the truck and liability insurance.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes .... Im sure he would love to help out.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002 said:


> Mark Oomkes .... Im sure he would love to help out.


You could probably put a plow on this Ryan...


----------



## tac48

Drock78 said:


> What's your rate for 9'6" out front and 16' swing wing out back? I have commercial insurance on the truck and liability insurance.


The pay structure for subs varies not only on the equipment you have, but also the route. If your seriously interested in discussing in further detail, please email or call Chad Moll. 616-915-9476 or [email protected]


----------

